

 Steve Jobs Bans iPhone and iPad Porn, Becomes Christian Right Hero - Volscio
http://www.politicsdaily.com/2010/06/21/steve-jobs-bans-iphone-and-ipad-porn-becomes-christian-right-he/

======
stretchwithme
I fully support his right to make such choices. Plenty of people prefer to
have no chance of encountering porn and if they have this control, perhaps
they'll be less interested in controlling what the rest of us watch.

It bothers me when people equate private choices like Mister Jobs with
government censorship. Its not. Censorship is using force to interfere with
the speech and choices of others. All Apple is doing is offering one of those
choices.

------
mbenjaminsmith
"There is also a suspicion that Jobs is simply acting out of self-interest,
calculating that pitching Apple as the Disney of computing will be a smart
branding move that will earn him enough market share to offset the
considerable loss of interest from those who want to see porn on Apple's
amazing machines."

There are so many things wrong with that paragraph I'm not sure where to
start.

1\. Jobs isn't losing customers because of the no porn policy. Show me data to
the contrary.

2\. Digital porn is most frequently consumed in the browser. Uhm, remember
that most lewd of all apps?

3\. There is no suspicion that Jobs is acting out of self-interest (ie in
Apple's best interest). He's required to do that by law.

4\. David Gibson is a terrible writer.

------
clammer
Why do you need an app for porn? There are plenty of websites that have a HTML
interface specifically for the iPhone...or so I've been told...

~~~
hga
It provides a simple payment system.

